

How did the MPAA/RIAA become so horrible in the first place? - yuhong
http://www.quora.com/How-did-the-MPAA-RIAA-become-so-horrible-in-the-first-place?share=1

======
tired_man
MBAs, Lawyers, and plenty of money to buy lesgilation?

------
yuhong
Notice I just answered my own question.

